# Cordless Renovations, LLC Acquires RCS



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

For Immediate Release
*Cordless Renovations, LLC Acquires RCS 
*
*Cedar Rapids, Iowa, September 17th, 2010*—In a two part deal, four train enthusiasts known as (“The Group”) acquired exclusive rights (The Sale & Distribution of RCS) from Tony Walsham, owner of Remote Control Systems (RCS-Beltrol) of Victoria, Australia to sell, distribute and manufacture the Australian made Elite Series of the RCS product line along with the Elsema radio based hardware. Today, an agreement was signed to sell those rights from (“The Group”) to (in no specific terms) Remote Control Solutions, of Cedar Rapids, Iowa. 

The well-known (RCS) name Remote Control Systems and product lines sold by Dave Goodson (NWRCS) and Don Sweet (RCS of NE) will be licensed and sold under the RCS name by Remote Control Solutions of North American. 

The new RCS “Elite Series” will expand its product line and offer a new design from the existing Elsema radio based hand controllers that will give you a broader frequency range with more control options, along with a new line of DC / DCC decoders, sandwich boards (that will dissipate heat) and an (optional) basic sound file (diesel or steam) that can be downloaded into the new decoders. 

During this transition train enthusiasts can continue to order the RCS product line and have it installed directly from Dave Goodson at NWRCS via: http://dnkgoods.home.mindspring.com or Don Sweet at RCS of NE via: http://www.remotecontrolthrottles.com. Soon all of our combined efforts and new product line will be available to purchase and have installed through our new website at: www.remotecontrolsolutions.net. 

“This is a win...win acquisition for all of thus,” say’s Rick Isard, owner of Cordless Renovations, LLC. “With two of the best train enthusiasts/promoters (Dave Goodson & Don Sweet) leading our design team, we are sure to make a hole-in-one." 

The RCS product line is now owned, operated and manufactured here in the United States by Remote Control Solutions, a subsidiary company of Cordless Renovations, LLC.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What???????????????? Tony punked out??????????? not like him to do that........... I will never go Battewry now.........OMG Life has come to a end for us as we know it..................



Just kidding OF COURSE. good luck with the new line of American made products. this is a good thing........... Made in America is a good thing. TOC and Don are one of the best we have to offer for Battery power.









Does this mean I NEED TO BUY A battery powered system ? God help me...............


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

you might want to read Tony's response to this 'announcement'.

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=13631 


The question is, was it misleading on purpose? and if so, why?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick. 
Cordless Renovations have not acquired the name Remote Control Systems (RCS). 
A group, with Dave Goodson as the spokesman, have acquired the rights to the old RCS ELITE series of ESC's that used the Elsema sourced R/C equipment. They also acquired the associated software to run the system plus the Protel files for the hardware.In fact, the business name Remote Control Systems (RCS) was offered for sale by me as a separate deal. The "Group" declined to buy the name. 
Therefore, the name Remote Control Systems (RCS) is still owned by me (Tony Walsham) Worldwide. 
Furthermore the "group" have agreed not to use the name Remote Control Systems, and the abbreviation RCS, in any of their future business names or instructions etc. This is a water tight written agreement. 
The "Group" has agreed to come up with another business name that does not use the initials RCS. 

The name Remote Control Systems (RCS) will continue to be used by me to promote and sell the Digital Proportional ESC's that use regular 2.4 GHz stick type radios.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You might want to do a little research before choosing a name. These guys might also have something to say about it ... Remote Control Solutions


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, and they make a product called the Elite too... boy, you can't step anywhere without hitting a cow-pie it seems! 

Greg


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

All quiet on the front lines!!! Maybe the "uh oh's" and such have started????? What you tink????? Now the "liars" whoops I mean" lawyers" will now get involved with their where to fores, and clearly stated, and cease and desist modes will take over???????????? Hah LOL Talk about cow pies, how about checking for land mines???????????? Regal


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Finding a name will probably take a little doing! I'm just happy that my chosen form of r/c is still being supported! I was getting worried that RCS seemed to be putting everthing into Beltrol. From previous experience, when a company starts promoting a whole new system and you have their older one, _watch out! _It usually isn't very long until "your" system is gone with no manufacturer support! From my standpoint, this is a win/win situation! The only thing I would like to see is a TX remote that has an antenna (preferably one of those rubber ones) that could be screwed on to extend the range of the RCS Elite unit! Would it make it comparable in range to a 2.4 Ghz unit? No, but it_ would_ perhaps double the range of the old TX unit! That would keep it competitive!


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tony, I sent you an email on what transpired. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In any case, it seems the motivation is to keep the original equipment available, which is great. 

Glad it all worked out. 

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone... 

Yes, Greg...very much so. My intent here is to keep the existing hardware available for the next year to 18 months, plus warranties. Then in 8 - 12 months offer a new product line with a broader frequency range, PNP & installations boards, and an optional "basic" sound file (steam or diesel) that can be easily downloaded into the decoder. 

The existing name Remote Control Systems will change and over time so will the product line, but because the original agreement was very specific between the first two parties, my intent here is to honor that agreement. As it is now and in the future, Dave Goodson (NWRCS) and Don Sweet (RCSof NE) will continue to provide their great service distributing, installing and promoting the existing line (formerly known as RCS) and the new product line in the future. 

Now is the time, if you have an idea or suggestion that you would like to see added to our new (formely known as RCS) product line, I have added a new topics page to our forums website at http://cordlessrenovations.com/forum . . . called RCS Suggestions. 

Thanks, 
Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, 
What part of "You cannot use the initials RCS" do you not understand? 

I will not permit anything on your website that refers to RCS. 
If you want input as to what to call the product line just ask that. 

Neither will I permit the use of the phrase *"formerly known as RCS"* anywhere without my permission. 

Good luck with your plans for the future.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 18 Sep 2010 05:38 PM 
Rick, 
What part of "You cannot use the initials RCS" do you not understand? 

I will not permit anything on your website that refers to RCS. 
If you want input as to what to call the product line just ask that. 

Neither will I permit the use of the phrase *"formerly known as RCS"* anywhere without my permission. 

Good luck with your plans for the future. 

Please keep your bickering off this site as most of us dont care about the legal problems and this site is not your personal fighting ground.......... Just my opionion of course







I for one am tierd of hearing about it.




















And Rick i for one will now buy one of YOUR Formerly known as RCS units now that you own them. USA all the way the new RCS ROCKS.......


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg. 
The motivation was to keep the Elsema based R/C systems in the market. 
The problem is the "Group" did not buy the Remote Control Systems (RCS) name or goodwill. 
I think I am well within my rights to defend my ownership of those rights. 
Especially as it was not me that brought the subject up in the first place.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

RCS America rules.......







What.......... What..............


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 18 Sep 2010 06:53 PM 
RCS America rukes.......







What.......... What..............
































"Rukes"????







You betcha! RUKES! YEAH! YEAH! YEAH! America Rukes!

What is that?

HEY! I know! It is the name of the product in the U.S.! 

Remote User Keyed Electronic System.

RUKES! YEAH!

Leave it to Nicky Baby to settle it! Way to go!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice little war you boys have going! 

I do hope things get straightened out to the mutual agreement of all parties and to the benefit of all customers, past, present, and future. An online pissing contest probably won't be much help in that regard.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How many more years into the future can TOC work and see installs?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My 2c, some may want change.

To my experience, Tony and TOC have ALWAYS proved themselves straight shooters.... occasionally abrasive and cantankerous, but you know that they'll back it up 110% when they say something. 

So why is it that the new owner seems to be dancing the two step to a waltz here? If nothing else, Mr. Islard, in the last couple days you've managed to make people question your attention to detail, if not your veracity. The first is NEVER a good thing for a small business. The second is often fatal.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the play ground needs to be moved off site. No need for it here. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 19 Sep 2010 03:16 PM 
I think the play ground needs to be moved off site. No need for it here. Later RJD 
I respectfully disagree. It's (mostly) run it's course so it should be allowed to die, but should not be removed. Allowing potential customers to see what kind of people they are dealing with before they spend their money isn't really such a bad thing. A disgruntled customer unfairly slamming a vendor without proof is one thing. Said vendor personally using enough rope to possibly hang himself is quite another. 

Perhaps Shad should bill him for the advertising space, though.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen. 

This should close the matter.

Lawyers will not be getting involved. 
It seems the gun was jumped, so to speak. 
The isssue of who owns the name Remote Control Systems (RCS) has been resolved. 
I remain owner of Remote Control Systems (RCS). Cordless Renovations will not be using that name or initials in any future promotions.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik guess you missed the point.Later RJD


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD. 
Just remember who started this thread. 
Mik has not missed the point. 
In fact, I would regard his observations as being quite astute.


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

Tony,

If that is your opinion of the buyer then you have in essence "sold out" not the product but your past customers as well. One would have thought the ability and integrity of the person entrusted to support your customers would have been important. Perhaps we don't matter as much as the cash.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By lkydvl on 19 Sep 2010 06:34 PM 
Tony,

If that is your opinion of the buyer then you have in essence "sold out" not the product but your past customers as well. One would have thought the ability and integrity of the person entrusted to support your customers would have been important. Perhaps we don't matter as much as the cash.


In Tony's defense .... He didn't sell anything to Mr. Isard. He sold to a "Group" of unknown persons, who then promptly sold to Mr. Isard. Since Mr. Goodson represented this group, one might assume that Tony's thinking was that he was indeed thinking of his customers. Hmmm .... communications is fast these days, but one might wonder if a resale hadn't been the plan all along? And keep in mind, that in my opinion, this is an outdated technology that has seen its day. Works for some, but certainly not for all.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Andre. 
Perhaps if you had been privy to the negotiations for sale of a hardware and software only part of the RCS business, you would reconsider saying I had "sold out". 

I dealt in good faith with Mr Goodson who was acting as the negotiator for the "Group". Continuation of product availability for existing customers being the prime consideration. 
I had no knowledge of any plans by the "Group" to on sell their purchase to a third party.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

1st thing Mr Tony is i would not listen to ANYTHING Mik tells you about business. He has openly on this forum said that his business. failed???????????????? so i wouldnt be puttin you Livily hood in his hands.............. You need to do what you have to but if you use Mik as a go between your very much DOOMED........................ Think out side the box Sir.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This thread is starting to get personal. Let's keep personalities out of it please. Take it to email or PM.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my last post on this subject and a response to Johnn-- Why my business failed: 1. I kept a very slim profit margin to try to give people a 'good deal'. 2. I had several people RECEIVE their rather expensive merchandise (about $3K total), then charge back against their credit cards saying they hadn't, and got ZERO help from the card company, banks, AGs or police. 3. I had a supplier fold while owing me $5K worth of merchandise that I had already paid for. 4. I loaned some money to someone whom I thought was a friend, who promptly disappeared to another state. and 5. Sales dropped way off due to something called a recession.

I lasted 10 years in the hobby sector, many don't make 5..... let's see YOU do better. If not, don't act like a troll.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

lol, and I thought the majority of this hobby were mature grown ups....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Geeeeeeeeeez now we got two more people cussin and discussin!! Oh Boy "The thread that won't die away" Maybe if we are really really quiet it will????? The two principles have seemed to kiss and make up, how about the other two and get onto trains again!! Nothing personal just my opinion, and I'm stickin to it!! Oh please let's go on to more positive things!! K?????? Regal


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Since this is serving no useful purpose, then a quick euthanasia.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

izzy0855 said:


> For Immediate Release
> *Cordless Renovations, LLC Acquires RCS
> *
> *Cedar Rapids, Iowa, September 17th, 2010*—In a two part deal, four train enthusiasts known as (“The Group”) acquired exclusive rights (The Sale & Distribution of RCS) from Tony Walsham, owner of Remote Control Systems (RCS-Beltrol) of Victoria, Australia to sell, distribute and manufacture the Australian made Elite Series of the RCS product line along with the Elsema radio based hardware. Today, an agreement was signed to sell those rights from (“The Group”) to (in no specific terms) Remote Control Solutions, of Cedar Rapids, Iowa.
> ...



And years later, Izzard is gone, owing many people money, and Tony is still in business making good reliable products.


'nuff said.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> And years later,


What brought that thought on 10 years after?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg.
After ripping me off, that man spent a huge amount of money promoting RCS of the USA. 

.....and it was all for nothing.
He went broke and I ended up getting the rub off anyway.


RCS prospers to this day concentrating on supplying R/C for Live Steam.
However, a RTR fully battery R/C with sound 1:32nd scale brass model of the NSWGR C38 loco will be available next week. Battery R/C was chosen over track power as track power is extremely difficult to do with all the fine detail of a Gauge # 1 model.


Battery R/C C38


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pete: Someone could not find Dave Goodson's contact info, i.e. his email... even though I have it, I was googling NWRCS and bumped into a lot of posts and boasts from Izzard, including this thread.


Tony: The best to you man! Sometimes the good guys win out in the long run.



Greg


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Time to dig a hole in the backyard and bury this subject, it was over 10 years ago just let it go folks.
It's a new decade.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Batsco said:


> Time to dig a hole in the backyard and bury this subject, it was over 10 years ago just let it go folks.
> It's a new decade.





Or..if anyone wants to talk about it 10 years later, there is nothing wrong with that at all, go for it. 



Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As I stated, came across this old thread via a search, and noted that years later, the honorable person prevailed.


Why not celebrate a good ending?


Greg


----------

